# Dvd unter Suse 7.3



## Ripper (15. August 2002)

Hi hat jemand ne Ahnung wie man dvds unter suse7.3 abspielen kann???

cu ripper


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. August 2002)

Zum Abspielen von DVDs, (S)VCDs, MPG- und DivX-Filmen kann ich dir den Xine (http://xine.sourceforge.net) empfehlen.
Der sollte auch bei deiner SuSE dabei sein.

Na dann mal viel Spass beim gucken.


have fun

reptiler


----------



## Ripper (15. August 2002)

Cool danke werds mal ausprobieren

cu ripper


----------



## Christian Fein (15. August 2002)

Ja xine ist gut.
mplayer ist auch zu empfehlen


----------

